# What happened to Diesel Clown??



## Marvin (Oct 16, 2002)

Wasn't he a mod here for the Altima section? Last I saw his name on the site was Oct/Nov. time frame.


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Don't know...maybe he sold his car!


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

Altim8GA said:


> *Wasn't he a mod here for the Altima section? Last I saw his name on the site was Oct/Nov. time frame. *


He was a mod, but stopped coming to the site. When he didn't respond to my message I removed his name from the mod list.


----------

